
Micron Finally Announces a 3D XPoint Product: Micron X100 NVMe SSD - DiabloD3
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15029/micron-finally-announces-a-3d-xpoint-product-micron-x100
======
sitkack
Skimmed it looking for DIMMs. This is interesting at the right price point but
the magic happens with Optane DIMMs.

~~~
PaulHoule
An Optane SSD is a fast SSD.

An Optane DIMM is a slow DIMM. (Even if it is faster than an SSD)

Intel hopes that you can replace a smaller amount of fast DRAM with a larger
amount of slow Optane and that it will be faster (e.g. you have more "RAM" so
you are less dependent on disk) but that is by no means a sure thing.

Note the 16x PCIe connection is a key to AMD supremacy since AMD's
microprocessors have many more PCIe channels to play with compared to Intel
processors. In the end AMD + Micron might beat the pants of Intel + DIMMs that
only work with the most expensive Intel processors.

~~~
fgonzag
Caches improve performance, Intel is banking on adding another cache layer
between RAM and SSDs/HDDs. It could work very well for databases (being able
to store 500GB+ indices in RAM without spending tens of thousands of dollars
for RAM)

------
SteveNuts
Does anyone have any real world experience with these types of drives?

If so, what are the use cases?

~~~
kinghajj
Consistent, super-low latency for reads and writes, even with high queue
depths; and high bandwidth, even with low queue depths. I have one in my home
workstation, and operations on many small files are noticeably faster compared
to the Samsung m.2 SSDs I have. Package updates, for instance, blaze through
during the installation step.

~~~
berbec
I imagine hosting a high-usage rds would be a dream on one of these.

------
orev
How would these things work for database storage? Do you need to worry about
them wearing out like with flash?

